# What filter media should I use for an XP3



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

What should I use for filter media in a 150 planted tank? Ive herd to only use floss, but wanted to make sure.. Any help would be sweet..


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Not sure if it really makes a difference but I would use the sponges that it comes with along with some of those porous ceramic rings.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Im not sure if its ok to use the bio chem zorb it comes with. Some people say it filters fertz and minerals the plants need..Thanks for the info EK.


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

I would use the sponges that came with the filter. Then ceramic rings. I used some by Fluval. Fill the top basket with Floss. 

MAHA


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks motorworks, I think thats what Ill do..


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

*CO2 Help.*

Ive just installed pressurized CO2 with a controller. Before co2 PH was 7.8,
after co2 was injected PH 6.05. Since then controler has not turned regulator on, ive set the controler at 7.01..Do I need to inject O2? What should I do? Do i buffer with crushed coral? Or ad more O2


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Search APC for "drop checker" and use that to see how much CO2 you really have. Then you'll be able to figure out what you should do next.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok will do thanks.


----------



## SpaceBug (Jan 10, 2007)

mahamotorworks said:


> ... Fill the top basket with Floss.


Why floss in the top? I put it in the bottom to catch most of the crud to keep it from getting to my ceramic rings and sponges. The water flows from bottom to top doesn't it?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I think your correct on that. There should be plenty room for rings and floss..
I never thought Id spend thousands of dollars on this. But its worth it.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

That bio-chem zorb, and activated carbon and anything that has a specific chemical removing property will only remove those for a very short time then the stuff is exhausted, but it can still act as bio media after the time that it goes inert so to say, you can use it if you like, if it is available and you don't have to fork out extra money.
Is this a newley set up tank, if so you are safe to use it while the tank settels in, and then when you start to dose more heavily, then that stuff will be nothing but bio media anyway.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Yup its 150 gallon..New everything.. Still trying to figure my co2 out. And get my PH right allong with everything ellse..Thanks for the info.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

SpaceBug said:


> Why floss in the top? I put it in the bottom to catch most of the crud to keep it from getting to my ceramic rings and sponges. The water flows from bottom to top doesn't it?


Flow is bottom to top. The sponges, as they come in different levels of porosity, are intended to take out the heavy crud and should be arranged course to fine bottom to top. The "rings" are the biofilter, the residence of the primary colony of bacteria. The floss, on the top, is intended to fine filter (polish) the water column.
Vic


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks Vic for your input. With good people such as yourself, It should make this project smooth sailing. I hope


----------



## SpaceBug (Jan 10, 2007)

Makes sense Vic, thanks!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I have always used the Ceramic rings as the first (bottom) media. The reason for this is that while they are biological media they don't clog easily. What they do do though is slow the flow down and this allows more debris to settle out of the water flow before it gets to the foam. I've just bought a new 2128 and moved my filter media over from my old filter and yesterday was the first cleaning. The amount of c**p that accumulated in them is amazing.

So my order of media, from bottom up would be;
Ceramic rings > Coarse Foam > Siporax (Main biological media) > Peat (for water conditioning) > finally Floss layer for fine mechanical filtration.

Like Vic intimated, if you put floss in the bottom container it will clog very quickly and reduce the flow rate.


----------

